# Number 11!



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey.. that is outstanding... Whoo hoo.. go Titey pants... I do not subscribe to Front and finish but I love hearing about stats...of course Audrey and Cash are ahead of us...remember that I travel with those two..I consider myself lucky to be in that company..
I do however get Helen's obedience stats book every year and am on the monthly list. If you want to know anyone's score at any show for the last 5 years I am your gal..I can also give you highest average in any classes..I can also tell you how many times they showed ... stats....stats....stats.... I love them almost as much as Jodie..
Thank you again Jodie


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> stats....stats....stats.... I love them almost as much as Jodie..


so would that mean you love stats almost as much as I love stats, or you love stats almost as much as you love me? :


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> I do however get Helen's obedience stats book every year and am on the monthly list. If you want to know anyone's score at any show for the last 5 years I am your gal..I can also give you highest average in any classes..I can also tell you how many times they showed ... stats....stats....stats.... I love them almost as much as Jodie..
> Thank you again Jodie


I wanna get her book she puts out! I wish however next to where our scores are, it said "Judge saws something nobody else saw, and took off 3 points for a handler err" LOL!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo Michelle & Titan


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> so would that mean you love stats almost as much as I love stats, or you love stats almost as much as you love me? :


How about both..ROFL... Titan has 11 so far this year...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats to Michelle and Titan, WOOO HOOOO!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is fantastic! 11th out of how many 1000's, 100,000's? Incredible! Congratulations Michelle and Titan!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Michelle and Titan are a true inspiration! Great job Team Titan!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

That is truly awesome! And I love the nickname Titypants! I get Helen's book each year also. I can spend a ridiculous amounts of time looking at it. Checking out stud dogs, kennel names, seeing how much people show. Maybe I can be in the "geeky about stats club" then?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

wakemup said:


> That is truly awesome! And I love the nickname Titypants! I get Helen's book each year also. I can spend a ridiculous amounts of time looking at it. Checking out stud dogs, kennel names, seeing how much people show. Maybe I can be in the "geeky about stats club" then?


Sure you can.. I just love Helen. Titeypants just fits him.. You should met him some day. He is truly a character. He is totally a goof and sweet boy!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I want one of those stat books! How do I go about getting one?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy said:


> I want one of those stat books! How do I go about getting one?


If you can send me a private note with your email address I would be happy to forward it to her.
She puts it out early in the new year and it shows alot of obedience stats for the year. It is great! I believe her book is $30.00.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hey me too! Don't leave me out!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> hey me too! Don't leave me out!


Me three! Thanks!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay if you want to order a book please send me a PM and I will copy what she would like done. The obedience stats book is $30.00 and the address is : (PM me for this as I don't want to post Helen's adress all over)
She says have them send their email address with the check along with their mailing address... (and I like to know their current dogs they are showing so I can put two and two together when I post scores!) She also sends out a monthly listing of the top 25 goldens.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay looks like replied to three people on the stat book. Please let me know if you have not heard from me.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

So did anyone send off for the stats book?


----------

